# putting up ginger



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I got 4 lbs of fresh ginger at the store today for $1. :2thumb: they said it was old. still felt good and hard to me. how is the best way to put up this much ginger. :help: besides ginger sugar.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

you could grate and add a bit of water and freeze in small ice cube trays and then pop out and put in one of the ziplocks that you can suck the air out of. or cut into hunks about the size you would use at a time and vac pack and freeze each one by itself. 
take the worst hand and put just under the soil(kind like you would plant irises) and grow some then when you need it you have fresh.
you can slice very very thin and dehydrate but me I think it loses something if dried for too long. but if you dry in the thin slices only powder those slices right when you want to use it. 
and of course candying it. and using the syrup to flavor your tea.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

Why not pickle it?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I started this thread a few days ago, generated no interest. It is related to your topic so you may find it useful.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/ginger-another-way-keep-11975/


----------

